

Linux: The Gold Standard of Code - jeffreyfox
http://www.linuxinsider.com/story/Linux-The-Gold-Standard-of-Code-78051.html

======
zwieback
It might be better to say that Linux _kernel_ code is the gold standard for _C
code_ , although even that statement is something not everyone can agree on.

